

Ask HN: Getting job outside of Europe (as EU citizen)? - stephanos2k

Hello fellow hackers,<p>I&#x27;m a EU citizen and was contemplating taking the plunge to work at a startup &#x2F; small business outside of Europe. My only requirements are English as language of the country and a startup-y city.<p>- If you did the same, what was your experience? (blogged about it?)<p>- How does the application process likely look like? (e.g. remote work first?)<p>- Which countries have a reasonable work visa process? (US likely out?)
======
stephanos2k
So I think it boils down to Australia and Canada, doesn't it?

------
nodata
What do you mean by overseas? Europe or not Europe?

~~~
stephanos2k
I updated the question, thanks for the comment.

